# Greeting from a Malaysia scorpion owner



## RyoKenzaki (Sep 22, 2010)

I joined this board for more than 2 years already but i figured out that i haven't really make a proper self introduction so here goes

Started the hobby around 5years ago when my dad bought my 1st scorpion, a gravid Heterometrus spinifer and she gave birth a year later 
I was still new in the hobby and have been keeping this species for more than 2 years and later found out not much people (In fact, no one i know of) in our country are into scorpion, left alone breeding them, so u cant really find anything aside from Heterometrus sp or occasionally Pandinus sp in the market here....

I stayed in a small scorpion thread in a local forum where i learn and share info of scorpion with others hobbyist but most people doesn't stay in the hobby long... 
I decided to breed my own scorpion and thanks for a buddy of mine in the hobby, rafiqos, i was able to get hold of more species
Started by raising some scorpling till adult before breeding them, the process are long and tough as many would die before hiting maturity, but the reward worth it all

Now i have more than 15 species and 10 of them are currently in my breeding project
(Hottentotta hottentotta, Hadrurus arizonensis pallidus, Hadogenes pauciden, Parabuthus transvaalicus, Lychas scutilus, Lychas mucronatus, Rhopalurus junceus, Centruroides balsasensis, Centruroides vittatus and Centruroides margartitatus)

So far i have stable brood of balsasensis, hottentotta and my junceus, others are gravid and hopefully will pop real soon
My aim is to promote the hobby in my country and to established a stable colony of different scorpion species here so that we don't need to pay for expensive cost to get them shipped from other country 

Thank you for reading my long post, here's some picture to share  
1st instar Rhopalurus junceus, just born few hours ago





Here's the proud mom





Note* Image are unedit 





Getting down to business straight after popping






1st instar Hottentotta hottentotta










30 of them  











More pic to come in the next few days  
Cheer


----------



## facebooker (Sep 22, 2010)

Great looking junceus brood there! Didn't know their babies look so juicy! :clap::clap:


----------



## Roy (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello fellow Malaysian!!!

You should start keeping more black scorpions!!! 

Note-it's an in joke between us for anyone confused out there.


----------



## Michiel (Sep 23, 2010)

Very nics pics Ryo! you have a nice collection going on there. 

Cheers, Michiel


----------



## RyoKenzaki (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks Michiel, im still looking forward to expand my Centruroides collection, im a big fan of this genus  
Anw here's more old photo of my previous successfully bred scorpions

Lychas mucronatus

Lychas Mucronatus with brood by RyoKenzaki, on Flickr

Lychas Mucronatus with 2instar by RyoKenzaki, on Flickr

Lychas Mucronatus overloaded with 2instar babies by RyoKenzaki, on Flickr

Centruroides balsasensis

Centruroides Balsasensis with babies by RyoKenzaki, on Flickr

Centruroides Balsasensis communal setup by RyoKenzaki, on Flickr

The romeo(s) by RyoKenzaki, on Flickr

PS: I cant seems to edit my topic title, any idea? :?


----------



## H. laoticus (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice quality pics, RyoKenzaki 

I really like your Centruroides Balsasensis communal setup and those Rhopalurus junceus babies are amazingly colorful


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh me gee they are so cute! I am immensely jealous.


----------



## RyoKenzaki (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks guy, im getting so impatient waiting for my others female to pop lol!
Here's a picture of my 1st Scorpion with her babies 

Heterometrus Spinifer with 2nd Instar by RyoKenzaki, on Flickr

This is by far, the best picture i ever took despite using a cheapo digital camera


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh man I am loving the pictures of your leopard geckos on your blog along with the scorps. I will definitely add you to my Google Reader.


----------



## RyoKenzaki (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks buddy, i'm getting a lil lazy to update my blog recently, hope ya don't mind
Im currently working on my new website


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice pics


----------



## RyoKenzaki (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks  
Still waiting for my margaritatus to pop.... It have been nearing 7month since she mated...






The mating






Also waiting for my Lychas scutilus, anyone love them here?


----------



## Michiel (Sep 27, 2010)

Very nice species L.scutilus, I believe it is the largest of the genus!


----------



## RyoKenzaki (Sep 27, 2010)

So far i haven't came across any Lychas sp that are bigger than scutilus
The female are around a mucronatus size but the male metasoma is very very long!
Just look at the telson, truly fascinating but still lose to chaerilus pictus (male) in term of length 
Are they (L.scutilus) rare?


----------



## oogie boogie (Sep 28, 2010)

RyoKenzaki said:


> So far i haven't came across any Lychas sp that are bigger than scutilus
> The female are around a mucronatus size but the male metasoma is very very long!
> Just look at the telson, truly fascinating but still lose to chaerilus pictus (male) in term of length
> Are they (L.scutilus) rare?


I visited Singapore 2 years back and went to this place called Sentosa. They have all these animals listed living there. One of the listed scorpion is Lychas Scutilus. I figured one or two WC is not bad eh.. But too many maintenance crew to snope around the park and flip some logs. 

Meh. It occured to me a couple of times, but I sissied out along the way.


----------



## RyoKenzaki (Oct 19, 2010)

Just an update, shits happened on my junceus brood, mites are eating them while they are still 1i and on their mom back
I removed them and brush off the mites from the mom since its not much
After making sure no more mites i put them all on the mom back (Big mistake)
The next morning i found almost all of the babies are off their mom back and some dried up and died on her, they are all dehydrated so i separated them and raise them myself...
Big loss, only 2 out of 30+ survived










The survivor of the fittest


----------



## william_wang (Oct 19, 2010)

add me...
william_wzy@hotmail.com


----------



## RyoKenzaki (Oct 26, 2010)

Lychas scutilus with 2instar brood


----------



## rockrox1 (Oct 26, 2010)

nice collection...and impressive.


----------



## BAM1082 (Oct 26, 2010)

Awesome Photography! 

A few of these speices are now on my wish list. 
 
Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## RyoKenzaki (Oct 26, 2010)

Which one? We can have a trade if i have extra


----------

